
IBM getting the hairdryer treatment - gloves
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/blogs-trending-35027902
======
jgrahamc
I was at $FAMOUS_SCIENTIST's house one afternoon and there was a large box and
a hairdryer occupying a large amount of the living room. He and his daughter
were using the hair dryer on the code setting to build a wind tunnel and test
aircraft designs.

~~~
gloves
I'm sure it was unintentional. As I am also sure anyone could in fact hack
something quite useful from a hairdryer.

It's just poor decision making to use such an object, which could be
interpreted to have connotations to stereotypical views about women, when
trying to have a campaign against that very thing.

